# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Heeft er iemand ervaring met carbamide peroxide?

## dotito

Graag wil ik na al die jaren mijn tanden laten witten.
zijn er mensen die er nadelen met dit produkt hebben van ondervonden.

Bedankt

Groetjes Do :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Helaas kan ik je niet verder helpen...  :Frown:  Hoop dat je nog reactie krijgt!
Anders Google je het even?!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

ha do, volgens mij kun je het beste naar een tandheelkundige salon gaan,ze bleken dan je tanden en beschermen tandvlees/halzen.
tis wel prijzig, maar wel gezonder voor je glazuur

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dus je zou me niet aanraden,om het zelf te doen?Heb het eens aan mijn tandarts gevraagd,maar dat was idd nogal prijzig.

----------


## Maria4789

Thuis Tanden Bleken - http://buyibright.nl Ibright werkt gemakkelijk en snel en is uiteraard veel goedkoper dan de tandarts. Na vijf behandelingen werden tanden al stukken witter en zonder pijn en irritatie van het tandvlees!

----------

